# RGS East Spring Open House - Some More Photographs



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some more photos to add to Jerry Bohlander's shots (see previous posting) taken last weekend at Roger Cutter's RGS East Spring Open House.









The weather forecast for Saturday was grim: rain - sometimes heavy - all day. For once, we were glad that the "weather guessers" got it wrong.
That's the usual pit beef barbecue in full swing in the far background. 









A lot of the "regulars" were there, and quite a few new faces were seen as well - one operator drove all the way from New Hampshire to be there bright and early Saturday morning.









Here's a train passing the Ft. Mallison depot with "Brakeman Brian" keeping a watchful eye for hotboxes.









Later in its run, the same train - pulled by an Accucraft C-21 - stopped for servicing. 









Traffic was heavy at times. 









The end of the train at the end of the day.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Great pictures Jack. Rogers place looks nicer every time I see it. I'd have loved to have been there, but new babies are tough to get away from. I'll just keep living on vicariously through you photos. Thanks for sharing!


----------

